# paperwhite screen ?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

do you clean your paperwhite screen any differently than you did your previous kindles. I normally use just a microfiber cloth or my fuzzy finger cleaning thing from container store, but on occasion I may need an a bit of moisture. I am on well water which is very hard so I tend not to use just water if I cab help it. I'm wondering if the cleaners I use on my IMAC would be ok


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You've supposed to clean it?

Sent from Killashandra, 
my Kindle Fire 4G


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You've supposed to clean it?
> 
> Sent from Killashandra,
> my Kindle Fire 4G




Fuzzy fingers work great.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, yeah, when I do clean my devices, I use my fuzzy fingers.


Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

If I need to do more than remove the cat hair, I clean it like I clean my eyeglasses most of the time. I take a eyeglass cleaning cloth, breathe or huff   on the surface and then wipe slightly. I am a bit more careful with the PW because of the layers that are on top. The light layer in particular. Probably nothing to worry about, but it can't hurt to be extra gentle.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Agree with Atunah, I use "hurr" to clean my screen!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I read at work when I'm eating my lunch so I regularly end up with greasy finger marks all over the screen and the bezel. 

I always use a wet wipe - but not straight out of the packet as it can a little _too_ wet - and I'm always carefully not squeeze it or push it into the gap between the screen and the bezel. But I do think you need _some_ moisture to get stuff like that off, then I just use a tissue to dry it. Probably not the best way to do it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> I read at work when I'm eating my lunch so I regularly end up with greasy finger marks all over the screen and the bezel.
> 
> I always use a wet wipe - but not straight out of the packet as it can a little _too_ wet - and I'm always carefully not squeeze it or push it into the gap between the screen and the bezel. But I do think you need _some_ moisture to get stuff like that off, then I just use a tissue to dry it. Probably not the best way to do it.


You mean I shouldn't be using the spatula to get the pizza sauce off my devices? (I'm always messing with them during meals.) 

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Morf said:


> Agree with Atunah, I use "hurr" to clean my screen!


Ah, hurr. That's it. .

It gives enough "steam" I think for most stains. But if I need more I just make the eyeglass cloth slightly damp and then do a cleaning. I too have more cleaning to do with the PW. I didn't touch the screen much with my K3, not I have my paws on it all the time. Nutella makes greasy stains too. .
It really doesn't take much on my fingers though to make prints. Heck, I can have freshly cleaned hands and there will still be prints.

They aren't as visible on the PW though than on my Fire. Oh lordy I got a closer look at that one last night.  . Those darn burger making games. And the word games where you have to drag across to make the words. And find the darn thing already games.


----------



## Laci (Jan 15, 2013)

I wipe it with a soft cloth, but mostly just blow the fuzz off LOL


----------

